# Girly Catch



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

This is awesome!
http://web.minorleaguebaseball.com/medi ... free&_mp=1

Then.....read the story.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! :shock: That has to be trickery doesn't it????


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

she had cables hooked to her. it was made for a Commercial.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Fake or reel still pretty cool.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I say real . nice catch


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

She's like....What?

The players are like...Sign that chick!


----------

